# Hi. My Name is Garbo..... I am a Pier Rat.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay got home from work around 4:30pm this afternoon, and looked at me and said, "Let's go to the Pier". It took me a few minutes to haywire 2 wire leaders and we were on the way. He carried a FinNor 8# rod and I took a 706 with 12# and a bag of Frozen Cigar Minnows. The water was dirty and pretty much tore up. There wasn't many people out there, but a few were coming back out after the big rain had blown through. A couple of others were fishing on the end, one with a Trolley Rig. 

Clay hooked several Redfish on Small LY's around the end of the pier. I snobled several frozen cigs......nothing. About 6:00pm, I watched two kings come up on the bait on the guys Trolley and I shot a cig down to them and got one of them to eat. Ahhhh the sound of a 706 right after jacking up a good kingfish, definately one of life's simplepleasures. The fish ran alot stronger than I would have guessed based on the size I would have guessed him at when he fed, all the better. After about a 150 yards he slowed, and there was a HUGE explosion out in the direction of the fish, and I felt it in the rod. Knowing he was hit by a shark I started taking back line until I was sure he was bit, and handed the rod off to an elderly lady that was in the gallery. She reeled and lifted, reeled and lifted, and finally got the keeper half of the kingfish to the pier where it was gafted and brought onto the deck. She was so excited she couldn't stand still. After several pictures, her with the fish, her and her family with the fish andthe fish, she hugged my neck kissed me on the cheek,and walked back down the pier and we could hear her telling how hard it was as sheleftwith her family. 

Right at Dark Clay and I left the pier and he needed gas in his truck so we stopped at a station. There was a couple of guys trying to get a car started in the parking lot, and I walked over and asked them if they liked fish? Both said "YES". I offered the landed half of the king to them and they stopped working on the car to come to the truck to get it. They were very excited to get it, and it was very interesting how they expressed their gratitude, very fowl language. I wasn't offended, but it is funny how some people just naturally speak very vulgar. I don't think they meant anything by it, actually they were very very excited. 

The King would have been in the Upper 20s whole. 

It was a great few hours on (or above) the water, and Yes, I am a Pier Rat.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Curtis, I hate to rain on your parade....BUT when you get to your age, they are called Pier O'possum's. :shedevil Honestly, there is a special place for people that do the "little things" every once in a while. You made someones day! Even if it was half a fish!oke


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

its always great to help somebody out.. good job bro :clap


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Agin another awesome post! :clap I thank the coolest part was leting that lady bring that fish in !!! :clap I bet she's still talking about it!! Cool post! Thank's :usaflag_


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool..Its almost impossible to land a fish when its like that with the sharks...You like to fish 12lb on your 706?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I doubt half a fish has ever done so much for so many people.

Good job.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Dylan (10/5/2009)*Cool..Its almost impossible to land a fish when its like that with the sharks...You like to fish 12lb on your 706?


yea thats really kinda light.. 15 would be as small as id go


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Great post and great job out there!

I really, really hate to post this with the problems of derailing and accusations that sometimes happen on this forum, but this is a legit question. If someone knows, please tell me. 

If a fish you are fighting gets bit in half, how does the size limit apply? In other words, if a redfish gets its hind 1/4 bit off and AFTER the bite is 26", is it legal to keep? Please answer because I would like to know for my future reference.

Again, thanks Garbo for the great read! :clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (10/5/2009)*Cool..Its almost impossible to land a fish when its like that with the sharks...You like to fish 12lb on your 706?


*I have several 706's and I just happened to fish the one with 12#, I keep one with 15# too. The lightest one I have spooled is spooled 8# and I enjoy that one alot, but on a boat most often. *

*Thanks reading my report. I know that sounds corny, but I don't get to make a report very often and I thank each of you for reading the one I posted. *

*Thanks. *


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats cool though..Whatever your comfortable fishing with..Wish I was out there to fish with you today..Maybe another time..


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

> *covertfisherman (10/5/2009)*Great post and great job out there!
> 
> If a fish you are fighting gets bit in half, how does the size limit apply? In other words, if a redfish gets its hind 1/4 bit off and AFTER the bite is 26", is it legal to keep? Please answer because I would like to know for my future reference.
> 
> Again, thanks Garbo for the great read! :clap




I think as far as the law is concerned and to be on the safe side, I would go with the quote from the rules (not an exact quote) "the fish must be landed in whole condition". I think FWC could probably fine you if they wanted to based on that. The average person would think that it would be stupid that you should have to release a half-eaten fish, but you know how the law works.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I realize the length question may not have applied only to me, but the 1/2 Kingfish more than likely would have still been legal. 

As far as if he was not long enough cut in half. I hope and pray that the Law Enforcement would have, use and apply common sense. 

But, it is something to think about.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Garbo, I would think that any reasonable FWC officer would be ok with the king mackeral, but as far as an oversized redfish that now measured 26" due to 6 inches being bitten off, wouldnt try that one.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Like I said:

As far as if he was not long enough cut in half. I hope and pray that the Law Enforcement would have, use and apply common sense.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

great report. there are so few things that compare to sightfishing for king mackerel. so few.

very cool of you to make the woman's day, and the guys who recieved your fish.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome report curtis!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

another awesome report sir!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool.....that lady will be talking about that for a long time.


----------

